# timeshare trial program



## rgarbacz (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

During our vacation we were invited for the presentations regarding timeshare by Diamond Resorts and Wyndham. Me and My wife like to travel, so we thought it is a nice offer to consider in the future (only after some research), so we were offered a timeshare trial program by both companies.

I would be obliged for some advice whether the trial programs we bought are worth the money (I still have a possibility to cancel the contracts).

Diamond Resorts: a week on Maui (Hawaii) for ~$1000 withing 2 years with an obligatory presentation.
Wyndham: 308 000 points for ~$3000 within ~1.5 years.

I am a complete newby in timeshare, and today I have read that it is not a good investment - just a way to go on vacation, so I am not so sure about buying any of these offers in the future (as I was before).

Thanks in advance for any advice.

--

Radoslaw


----------



## Dave M (Dec 29, 2008)

Cancel, cancel, cancel is what you will consistently hear here. You can cancel and, despite the "available today only" speech that you might have heard, you can call back and get the same deal if you later decide to do it. But you have only one chance to cancel!

Be sure to follow the instructions for canceling precisely. If mailing is an option, be sure to send it certified so that you get a receipt as proof that you sent your cancellation letter.

Once you have canceled, then take your time here to learn about various timeshare options, which ones (if any) make the most sense for you how to buy in most economically.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 29, 2008)

*Shux, For The Cost Of Those Trial Programs, Or Less, You Could Buy A Nice Timeshare.*




rgarbacz said:


> Diamond Resorts: a week on Maui (Hawaii) for ~$1000 withing 2 years with an obligatory presentation.
> Wyndham: 308 000 points for ~$3000 within ~1.5 years.


Not worth it.  

For the same money or less, you could buy a nice timeshare. 

If you just want to try the resorts, you can rent for substantially less than the cost of the trial programs. 

Rescind right away. 

Then buy your timeshare(s) resale. 

Save thousands. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djs (Dec 29, 2008)

I really don't know anything about "points" systems, but there is a section here on TUG that deals with "points" systems, you might want to look through the posts there and get an idea.  You will allways do better buying re-sale

As far as timeshares not being a good investment, the first rule is that they never should be treated as one to begin with.  Virtually everything a TS Salesperson tells you (possibly with the exception of their name) will be a lie.  They will not increase in value, you may or may not be able to rent it for more than your maintenance fees.

If you look to the classifieds her or to eBay, you will be able to find many timeshares that are being sold for a fraction of what the developers are selling them for. With the exception of a very small number of resorts, you will allways do better buying re-sale.  This is where the term "investment" might come into play, though the "investment" is in you and your family's enjoyment.  For relatively short money you and your family will have a place you can go to every year (or EOY, depending on what you buy).  With a points system, I think there might be even more flexibility in that you can book less than a full week or possibly more than one week depending on the resort you are going to and/or the time of year.


----------



## rgarbacz (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you for your help and a quick answer.

Just a few additional questions.

The hotel we were offered by Diamond Resorts is $419 per night minimum (according to expedia), so I thought we got a good deal (a week for $1000).

The offer from Wyndham includes the VIP and LeisurePlan trial membership.

Has the trial program some "fine print" clause makeing it not worth the money or is it possible to get a better deal from somwhere else?

--

Radoslaw


----------



## teepeeca (Dec 29, 2008)

If the Diamond "price-tag" is actually about $1000 to try it out, (for a week)and "IF" you will get Maui, I think it is a very good value.  I'm assuming that it is at the "old Embassy".  Look at it this way, you will be paying about $150 per night, to stay at a very nice property/resort.

The only "caveat" I can think of right now, is the "availability" of a unit, "WHEN" you would want to go.  Make sure that, when you call them up to make reservations, you can use it "to your liking", and NOT given the runaround of "not available for that week", try another week.  And, as I said before, make sure it "IS" for a full week, and not for 4 or 5 nights.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2008)

For what you are paying for the trials, you could buy a nice timeshare on the resale market and pay the maintenance fee for 4-8 years, depending on the location.  In other words - for $4,000, you could have 4-8 years of vacations, by buying a TS, instead of paying $4,000 for a trial.  

If you really want a trial before buying, consider renting.  You can rent most timeshares (not hotels) from an owner for $100 - $200 a night, without any obligation to attend a sales pitch.  See the TUG classifieds for all kinds of timeshares for rent.

One more thing - Wyndham just made some major changes in their program that owners are very unhappy about.  Make sure you understand those changes, before buying.  There is lots of info. about it on the TUG Wyndham board.

If you are within the rescission period, you should rescind.  Then, take your time to research timesharing, and rent from an owner, to try it out, with no obligation.


----------



## rgarbacz (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

I bought these trials in Hawaii. There are 7 days to rescind. It happened on December 21.
Would someone know whether the 7 days period refers to business days, or any days?
Additionally, as I have read the best is to sent a signed letter, so if I sent one it would be delivered in a few days. Would the delivery date or the sending date count?

Thanks in advance.

-- 
Radoslaw


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2008)

The day it's postmarked is the one that counts.  You should send it registered mail so that you have a receipt.  Read and follow the directions in your purchase papers exactly.  SEND IT TODAY!

Here is an article about rescinding - it was written for a different timeshare company, but besides that, everything applies to your situation.  *Rescinding FAQ*


----------



## Dave M (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like you're stuck with it. As is the case with most state timeshare laws (excluding, GA, RI and WI), Hawaii's law refers to calendar days. Thus, your last day to cancel would have been December 28. And confirming what your cancellation instructions state, Hawaii allows only seven calendar days to cancel.


----------



## richardm (Dec 30, 2008)

Use and enjoy them! Just remember if you decide you want the resort lifestyle, to make your actual ownership purchase via a resale opportunity. You're paying developers for your introduction to timesharing, but don't feel bad about it- most people do.. On the positive side- you spent far less than most first time buyers!

Spend time in the forums and learn how to use the two intro programs you bought- you may find that you really enjoy the lifestyle and you should now be able to accumulate enough industry knowledge to make excellent purchase decisions in the future..

Congrats!

Rich


----------



## rgarbacz (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you very much for all your help. The answers were very knowledgeable. 
Seems like I have the trial program, so for now the best is to enjoy it. 

-- 
Radoslaw


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 30, 2008)

*Have A Great Time & Watch Out For The Sales Weasels.*




rgarbacz said:


> Seems like I have the trial program, so for now the best is to enjoy it.


Absolutely. 

But in the event that your trial program involves being subjected to more timeshare sales presentations, be sure to click here for some practical advice on dealing with the high-pressure timeshare sellers. 

Other than that, enjoy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

